# Is anyone else getting sick of being in high school again, as an adult?



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I am so sick of politics, political views, political morality. Police state, our society thinks, assumes (ignorantly) that they know better than the law. So they exact revenge, justice, not for things that personally hurt them, but for things they assume, by their standards, hurt the entire world. 

Kinda like high school. Cliques, gangs, groups. Except (and maybe I'm getting this wrong) that's EXACTLY what social media is now. In my day (yeah old) we looked, FOUGHT, to break down the barriers that separated us (Berlin Wall?). Now days, it seems like society is reconstructing them. And why? BECAUSE SOCIETY LIKES SEGREGATION! It helps them feel...safe from the unknown. 

You do you, and I'll do me, and we never have to understand each other more than small talk because anything more would be "assuming". "Identify your group! So I can know how to engage you because we're all 'individuals' here!" LMAO! 

What we've essentially done is categorize certain life experience into...categories. You're a person like this so you can ONLY relate to these other categories. You're a person like this other one, you have no right to relate to their experience. I'm sorry, am I missing something here?

And I'm JUST going to throw it out there. If ANYONE dresses as Michael Jackson, for halloween. Is that cultural appropriation?

I'mma go ahead and answer that question. The answer is no. Why? Androgyny of race, right? He did NOT identify as a black man. I know it's hard to understand but I actually identify as, relate to, black woman sometimes. Especially when listening to Aretha (I'm just a strong ass mother fucker). Or you know, when that girl casually came by and flipped my hair for me, while calling it beautiful, and just wanted to touch it. 

Related: Don't touch my shit
Not related: The lack of hours I had to spend at the salon

There are so many things I can't understand right now. But I do know there were so many ways we "celebrated" and "embraced" each other's cultures. Not to make them more inclusive, but because we LOVED, and wanted to honor. 

I'm not a military person, but I will do my best to adopt military gear if I'm at a funeral for a military person. This is my way of UNDERSTANDING and accepting the culture. And if ANYONE were to criticize me for wearing my dad's military garments as a token of respect for HIS life. 

...If YOU see it as offensive, I wouldn't give one single shit. 

tl;dr I'm really feeling suffocated by society right now. New gens don't know what it was like (to have that perspective anymore) To have a sense of community which I would have named "peace", but they did get a glimpse during the pandemic.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I am so sick of politics, political views, political morality. Police state, our society thinks, assumes (ignorantly) that they know better than the law. So they exact revenge, justice, not for things that personally hurt them, but for things they assume, by their standards, hurt the entire world.
> 
> Kinda like high school. Cliques, gangs, groups. Except (and maybe I'm getting this wrong) that's EXACTLY what social media is now. In my day (yeah old) we looked, FOUGHT, to break down the barriers that separated us (Berlin Wall?). Now days, it seems like society is reconstructing them. And why? BECAUSE SOCIETY LIKES SEGREGATION! It helps them feel...safe from the unknown.
> 
> ...


You could've folded and have it on your lap, your dad's uniform instead of trying to wear it or just have it on display. That might have offended people because a uniform is supposed to be very form fitting and it's unlikely it would've fit you well. It probably wasn't too big a deal if you made it clear that you were trying to honor your dad.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Scoobyscoob said:


> You could've folded and have it on your lap, your dad's uniform instead of trying to wear it or just have it on display. That might have offended people because a uniform is supposed to be very form fitting and it's unlikely it would've fit you well. It probably wasn't too big a deal if you made it clear that you were trying to honor your dad.


I wasn't saying I would actually try to wear my father's uniform at his funeral. But maybe something like a hat, pins, tags? Consistency is extremely important to me, so I was using that as an example of, "What's next?!?!" Lmao, the people creating these arbitrary classifications of race and culture, probably hate vets too (if you never served in the war A war, you have no right to bear those symbols).

I think it all got to me just today, when I was listening to what halloween costumes were okay or not okay to wear. First thing I thought was, OMFG, it's HALLOWEEN! Way to whitewash the holiday so no one else is offended by your choice of costume ( I think this is actually a very white and puritan POV). LMAO, halloween is all ABOUT offending the sensibilities, horror, the one night a year, even the most abhorrent beings roam the earth. And now YOU (society) want to cancel, "Halloween" My god...

BUT, even more than that. Halloween is proof that, even for one night only, you can be "whoever you want to be". 

It was a time for imagination, fun, and testing the boundaries of culture. Living in someone else's shoes for a day. When I dressed as a native american, it wasn't because I was mocking them. It's because I wanted TO BE like them. Even for one night. I admired and felt like I was on top of the world, experiencing, representing, and honoring their culture. 

Now days, "Be whatever you want to be!" Only applies to minority groups who have "first pick" over the cultural norms and standards we should all abide by. The idea that you can be ANYTHING you want to is squashed, because it's not fair for you to be like THEM. But if you're white, YOU WILL BE what we say you are. YOU will live an apologetic life. And why?

I'm not sure what else counts as racism, if not this. 

Let me add this. In absolutely NO way do I think segregation, geonacide, homicide, all the "cides" were EVER a good idea. 

I'm just saying. LMAO that people believe the war on language is actually representative of deeper thoughts and values. Police state, much?

- A huge proponent of Space AND time


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I feel like society has been over run by SI, lol, now they have a WHOLE SOAPBOX! And it just feeds and feeds their insecurities, their conduct, and it makes society more predictable for them. 

That's literally my most unused, non-understandable, almost painful, way of thinking.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I wasn't saying I would actually try to wear my father's uniform at his funeral. But maybe something like a hat, pins, tags? Consistency is extremely important to me, so I was using that as an example of, "What's next?!?!" Lmao, the people creating these arbitrary classifications of race and culture, probably hate vets too (if you never served in the war A war, you have no right to bear those symbols).
> 
> I think it all got to me just today, when I was listening to what halloween costumes were okay or not okay to wear. First thing I thought was, OMFG, it's HALLOWEEN! Way to whitewash the holiday so no one else is offended by your choice of costume ( I think this is actually a very white and puritan POV). LMAO, halloween is all ABOUT offending the sensibilities, horror, the one night a year, even the most abhorrent beings roam the earth. And now YOU (society) want to cancel, "Halloween" My god...
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I assumed but you said to wear your dad's uniform. Pins, tags, lapels, etc are accompaniments (or acrouchemants if you want to sound more French, lol) and not considered part of the uniform itself. The uniform, and when I say uniform I say dress uniform, is standardized and all of your achievements and accomplishments you're awarded and is how you distinguish yourself from everyone else. So that's why stuff like ribbons, medals, pins, badges, patches, etc are considered to very much belong to the person who earned them and I think some people would think that wearing your dad's old hat would be kind of disrespectful but most honestly wouldn't care. Wearing his pins, tags and lapels is just fine so long as you weren't trying to claim them as yours and affixed them to a uniform. I let my wife wear my black Army beret to events and parties so that everyone there will automatically know she's the wife of a veteran, and she also has an old Marine Corps hat off a Marine's dress blues an admirer gave her when she was younger and she sometimes will wear it to be cute but otherwise she's respectful of all of everything on my uniform. The one thing that she fully knows well is she or anyone else can never wear my green beret as only actual SF can wear one, at least in the US. In the UK the Royal Marines wear a similar color beret but are otherwise unrelated to US Army SF.

Yeah I get what you're saying. The whole "you can't do this or that" attitude has actually been around since I was a kid and someone telling others what to do has been around since I suppose people settled into communities rather than to be roam around by oneself. I'm not sure who you associate with but my wife and I have both dressed up as Native Americans before and no so much as batted an eye about it. I think maybe the people you are around may be kind of militant about their liberal views. 😆

The bolded part is interesting you say that, because I find that to be something rather common in the military and civilians trying to enforce that view on everyone would just be viewed as militant, IMO. Maybe the people who think that way should join some branch of the military instead of doing the 9-5 and stop trying to tell everyone what to do. In the civilian world that's frowned upon while in the military that's a way of life. 😄

Yeah I think giving people space and time is good if needed. It's not always needed though and snuggling with someone (preferably the SO) is better than trying to do so alone. 😛


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ms. Aligned said:


> What we've essentially done is categorize certain life experience into...categories. You're a person like this so you can ONLY relate to these other categories. You're a person like this other one, you have no right to relate to their experience. I'm sorry, am I missing something here?


It's not that people won't allow you to relate, it's that you're unable to relate because of your life experiences. From the sounds of your ranting, it does apply to you because you find life restrictive since you have to respect other people's feelings by not saying or behaving in ways that offend other groups.

On the other hand, you don't really have to be concerned about others and say what you want. Just expect backlash if you offend people. No one is above others sufficient to get a free pass for being obnoxious where in the past, because of your 'position' in the racial hierarchy, you might not have been challenged. And yes, I expect backlash for my blunt comments so I won't be crying about feeling restricted.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

mia-me said:


> It's not that people won't allow you to relate, it's that you're unable to relate because of your life experiences. From the sounds of your ranting, it does apply to you because you find life restrictive since you have to respect other people's feelings by not saying or behaving in ways that offend other groups.
> 
> On the other hand, you don't really have to be concerned about others and say what you want. Just expect backlash if you offend people. No one is above others sufficient to get a free pass for being obnoxious where in the past, because of your 'position' in the racial hierarchy, you might not have been challenged. And yes, I expect backlash for my blunt comments so I won't be crying about feeling restricted.


It's not even that. The consequences for offending someone aren't the same anymore. You offend someone previously, the consequences were, you had a bad relationship with that person, maybe their friends, maybe a whole school or something. Or, you duke it out and maybe everything's okay after, or maybe, you still get shit (reputation) from your surrounding peer group. But that shit would come and go like the wind. "THAT was a fucked up thing you said!" "Fuck you" "You know that was fucked up because..." "Yeah, I get it, whatever...I'm sorry." *takes a minute or more to think about it, still likes having you in their life... , "We cool?" "We cool." We just move on. And vice versa (don't want to imply the aggressor or digressor in every scenario, just an example of how quickly or permanently things were resolved, or not). 

Now days, it's not like that AT ALL. Offend someone and you risk losing a career, family, friends, money....pretty much EVERYTHING. And the punishment doesn't always seem to fit the crime. Why? Because we are no longer our friends, family, and neighborhoods, schools, whatever. We're global. That's what makes it different. 

It's not one person making your life miserable because you said the wrong thing. It's (or seems like) THE WORLD! And not even over big shit that, *cannot* be forgiven shit, it's dumb shit. 

Now our families are more understanding of our struggles than strangers, but strangers hold more weight. It used to be quite the opposite. Strangers were always willing and excepting to truly get to know you, welcome you into whatever circle they were, and it was family who had the unrelenting judgement, hurt feelings, and demands. 

It's the free, open, and resilient society I miss. The one that had a place for everyone, because of the culture (and how I loved growing up in Cali because I feel like we had more of it). There were no "clubs", "cliques," "pods of people with same cultures, backgrounds, or skin colors". Don't get me wrong, there were cliques, but they weren't based on race, they were based on interests. Nerds, Jocks, etc. 

Now, the cliques, are cultures. What a damn shame. What a loss to humanity....


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

*accepting


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Sorry, I disliked even the "clique" thing back in HS. So you can imagine how much I LOATHE the cultural thing now.


----------

